# Plastic bezel on seat lever or part number



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

On my 2005 gto seats I am missing the plastic bezel that goes around the lever that lets you pull the seat top forward to allow someone into the back seat. Hope you under stand the piece I am looking for, I need both sides and color does not matter as I can paint but mine are black, if you know the part number that would be great also thanks in advance Doug


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

any help?? part number? thanks Doug


----------

